# I spose I better remind you all what I look like



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok these are the most recent photos of me that are any good

I did post them when I joined but have been asked for pics by some of you and I cant be bothered to find the thread  So sorry if you have already seen them.

The comp shots were taken in april 03

Off season were nov 03

Sorry there are no recent ones

http://www.biohazardforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=2205

YOU HAVE TO REGISTER TO VIEW THE PICTURES

BTW I only bench 140kg (on a good day), dont know where the 500lb myth came from?!

Lets not place too much importance on weight, I prefere to keep to 100kg for reps of 20-30 or so!!! Much better work out


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont see anything. Do you have to be logged on as a member to see them?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Your account is currently inactive, the administrator of the board

will need to activate it before you can log in. You will receive

another email when this has occured.

I will have to wait for this one.

Or you can e-mail me the pics and I will post them for you


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok here is one for now, but the best ones are in the thread.........


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Oops, thats one of big pete that I keep close to my heart, here is one of me....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

very impressive pic of pete no wonder they call him big and yours is impressive also. i think pete should get something for that gyno though.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

well done mate, like the cut between the delts and traps. how tall are you and do you remember how much you weighed in your first comp?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I can tell Big Pete wont have to ever worry about testicular atrophy

Nice pic of you Jimmy, you look much diffrent than your contest pic.

Do you think you lost too much weight in the contest pic? I know you have to go by weight class but you might be able to compete in a heavier weight, you carry alot of muscle.

Hey bro, are you a Yankees fan?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

robdog said:


> very impressive pic of pete no wonder they call him big and yours is impressive also. i think pete should get something for that gyno though.


Rotflmao  I am going to have to give you some reputations for that. 

Yea Big Pete looks good but why is his Johnson so small?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> have been asked for pics by some of you and I cant be bothered to find the thread


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2112&page=2&pp=15

Looking good mate.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i have joined the forum jimmy but when i get your journal up there is no pics. it has the headings like pic of me, another one etc but no pics attached???


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Rob, maybe you need to wait for the e mail confirmation link before you get the pics

Hackskii, I only had 8 weeks to diet so I prob did loose a lot of tissue but I needed the condition which still fell a little short IMO

Jake, I was 89kg in the morning

Winger, thanks for the link. BTW he isnt called big Pete for nothing...If you think that is small then maybe we should call you King Wing LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> ...If you think that is small then maybe we should call you King Wing LOL


That is better than bitch. 

Jimmy post a pic of the bicept. Here is the new link.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=29352#post29352

We dont get many celeberties


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i have already had the confirmation mail but still nothing?? ill try to get some more pics up on the site and see if they work.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robdog, winger posted the link.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Looking VERY solid Jimmy and great calves!

I need to get my calves bigger, that is my only let down now.

I have started working them 3 times a week now and nail them to exhaustion every time. Any suggestions mate

Looking very good tho mate! Well done bro!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Paul Govier said:


> I have started working them 3 times a week now and nail them to exhaustion every time. Any suggestions mate


Yea it's called genetics. Look at Robbie Robinson if he had calves he would have won Olympia. That was way before your time.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

paul, thanks for the comments

try to hit calves hard, if done correctly, the first w out will leave you litterally unable to walk, stand and even straighten your legs...I end up walking on tip toes with a bent leg for 2-3 days!!

I suggest high reps of 20-30 to start with

mon, raises from half way down and back to top on tip toes followed by seated raises at full range of motion

thur, oposite on the raises this time starting at th bottom and finnishing half way up. Again follow with full range seated raises.

once in a while go for 3 straight sets of standing raiseses followed by 2 matrix sets

10 full reps

10 half up

10 half down

10 full

rest and repeat

this will immobilise you so be warned!!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, jimmy the only thing of mine you keep close to your heart is my ****. and thats cos its deep-throated.

in all fairness you are one solid mofo. not sure you have one weak bodypart.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get a room you two.lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Pete already has a room......with a local sheep!

Theres a lot of that going on where he lives LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

baaha baaha baaha.  What does he do put the back feet in his boots.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

no, he likes them to kick a little


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> no, he likes them to kick a little


Does he count that as a cardio day?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

a bit of light sparring


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I know u say exercise weight is not the most important thing, but what kind of weights do you shift in the other exercises appart from bench I mean?

In great shape mate, we can all learn something off you for sure.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

if you imagine every different training style, rep range and intensity as hundreds of different foods, I eat them all. I never know what im going to eat from day to day.

What im trying to say is that there are many different roads to rome, but no one way works better than the other.

I will say it one more time for effect.....

Its not the weight shifted but the way one uses the weight

It would be just as pointless me telling you what weights I use, as it would jay cuttler telling me what he uses! Its the intensity achieved that counts....and believe me when I say that I dont hit that intensity every time, its bloody hard!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i have to agree. i had always trained as heavy as i could for ages even cheating sometimes just to say i had lifted the weigh. a few months ago i changed my attitude and went for reps with intensity rather than max weights all the time and i find it alot more productive.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

this thread is funny, with the sheep thing, obviously somebody lives in Wales? Rofl, good laugh


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

thats me, and no its not wales!!!!! close, but still english


----------

